# Freshly cured lardo



## ahakohda (Oct 2, 2021)

A week ago I was able to source a Berkshire pork belly.  Largest part of it is in wet brine right now for a different project. 







I picked few chunks with least amount of meat and dry cured with mix of salt and prague powder using cure calculator.
Result is what you may call lardo. Ukranians call it salo. Very very good with some dark bread and onions plus cold vodka!
And money shot


----------



## checkdude (Oct 2, 2021)

Awesome!  We call it spek. Eat it the same just subtitute beer for vodka.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow! I gotta try that! My Wife’s Oma used to make the same and serve the same way!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks great. How does it differ from dry cured belly bacon?


----------



## ahakohda (Oct 2, 2021)

Essentially it is a cured raw belly. 
Its a next best thing when you unable to source a good fresh piece of fat back


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2021)

Well the only part of that that appeals to me is the Vodka. I would definitely have a bite, but it looks like too much fat for my taste. But everybody has their own tastes and if that is your thing, then enjoy! You never know it may be my most favorite food, so if I am ever anywhere where it is being served I definitely will give it a try, with a healthy shot of Vodka!
Al


----------



## forktender (Oct 16, 2021)

Spek or Lardo is KILLER on wood fired pizza, one of my favorite toppings actually!!!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2021)

Did that all the time while in Germany. That looks very good!


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 19, 2022)

That certainly sounds easy.  How long on the cure?


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 19, 2022)

7-10 days in brine depending on thickness.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2022)

I'd sure try it... but I think my cholesterol just went up and I believe one of my arteries is choking now! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Omnivore (Jan 19, 2022)

At a restaurant I worked at a long time ago made lardo and they would cure the fat, chill it, grind it, and then whip in a kitchen aid. It smeared like butter and was amazing! I believe they used pure back fat so the end product was pretty white.


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 19, 2022)

I use to ordered nice fatback from Caw Caw farm. 
Lardo from good fatback is very different from the belly. 
Anyone got online source for good fatback ?  Let me know pmease!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks great.

Wanna sell any backfat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> I use to ordered nice fatback from Caw Caw farm.
> Lardo from good fatback is very different from the belly.
> Anyone got online source for good fatback ?  Let me know pmease!





BGKYSmoker said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Wanna sell any backfat.


Any idea on how  much you would want? Could do some checking for you both

Ryan


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 20, 2022)

I can go for 8-10lb. Maybe more. I got freezer chest so its all price depended.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 20, 2022)

I would need 5lbs.
White hard backfat


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 20, 2022)

I was born in Ukraine and my mother is Ukrainian and my dad is Kazak I can attest to salo. I've eaten it plenty of times and my parents love it!  I still haven't tried making it though. We'd typically buy at a European grocery store in the cities


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> I can go for 8-10lb. Maybe more. I got freezer chest so its all price depended.





BGKYSmoker said:


> I would need 5lbs.
> White hard backfat


I'll do some checking for you.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

Looks like the butcher isn't another hog till next wednesday but they will call me. Hard to tell how much they will get...depending on the breed of hog. But they give it to me so only cost would be in shipping. I'll keep ya informed.

Ryan


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 20, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome! They are really nice people to deal with! They gave me a bunch of beef tallow not long ago I use to grind with my venison for burger. The last pork backfat they had they used themselves for making lard.

Ryan


----------



## ramatack (Jan 20, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> 7-10 days in brine depending on thickness.


I understand you had some meat on the belly, so u used cure but pure fatback doesn't need it, cure doesn't work on fat, just meat


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 21, 2022)

ramatack said:


> I understand you had some meat on the belly, so u used cure but pure fatback doesn't need it, cure doesn't work on fat, just meat



Yes, serves double purposes: I love that ham taste plus obvious safety.

Here is an old thread where I cured nice fatback with no pink salt. LINK

It was heavenly good!


----------

